# Annabelle's Holiday Trip To The Vet



## TheBigRoo (Dec 3, 2011)

So as some of you may know, we have 3 standard poodles. The oldest is Annabelle, our almost 7 year old silver girl. She has had quite a battle with all sorts of congenital defects such as Addisons disease and other issues, but she's got a strong heart.

Annabelle was diagnosed with Addisons at 3 years old. It took 2 crashes to discover what it was and since then, she has been on Fludrocortisone (forgive me if I misspelled that) and a small dose of Prednisone. During the course of the last 3-4 years, Annabelle's personality has changed a great deal. She was always a little austere in personality but she's become increasingly obsessed with nothing but eating (literally ANYTHING she can get her paws on and I mean anything) and has a rather tough time relating to us or our other dogs.

All that said, Annabelle is still a very sweet girl, and I'm sure the Prednisone has been one of the major factors driving her personality changes.

This past Thursday, we took Annabelle to the vet because we felt she needed a checkup and we can always tell when there's something about her that's....just not right. We seem to have developed a sixth sense for this sort of thing with our dogs because we spend so much time with them and we know when something isn't right.

Annabelle has been suffering more recently from bad Halitosis, she has occasional clear drooling from her mouth, and of course her Addisons condition.

Long story short, when we took her up to our vet, they found a number of things going on:

1. Vet found 3 metal sticks inside her small intestines along with a completely black peach pit (god knows how in the world she got that) and some plastic mesh like material which is most likely from a fibrous sponge. Like I said, she'll eat ANYTHING if it has even the slightest hint of something edible on it. The pit, he thought, had been there for quite some time because it was totally black and...I can't even remember the last time we had a peach in the house.

This problem caused ulcerations in her small bowel and our vet had to perform surgery to remove the foreign objects from her small intestines. That has seemed to clear up most of the immediate issues and her levels are returning to more normal ranges post-op. 2 below is of more concern....

2. Our vet also found a lump underneath Annabelle's tongue and removed this lump, biopsied and has sent the mass to the lab for analysis. He is concerned of the possibility that this could be a squamous cell carcinoma which, if true, could make her situation much more serious and requiring possible radiation.

Suffice it to say, we have been plenty freaked about Annie's condition, the poor girl. She's been through so much and the thought of her now having cancer on top of her Addisons disease is very unsettling.

We won't know the results of the lab analysis on the removed lump until Wednesday or Thursday of next week most likely.

Since this has all happened, we've also been doing internet research on the squamous cell carcinoma and other possible causes for the lump under her tongue. 

I'm hoping to god that ALL of her issues including the lump are interconnected in terms of cause and that the lump could simply be an inflammatory reaction to what was happening in the small intestines and causing the Halitosis. On the other hand, Halitosis, weight loss, and drooling can also ALL be symptoms of the squamous cell carcinoma. At this point, there's no way to be 100% sure because so much has been going on with her and keeping her levels normal is a terrible balancing act.

Should I be worried about the lump under her tongue that's been removed? We're all pretty scared for her right now. She's been up at the vet since Thursday so they've been keeping her. We're going to pick her up tomorrow.

If the labs come back positive for the carcinoma, the only other option we would have would be to send her to UC Davis for radiation therapy. I've heard it's so unbelievably expensive (multiple thousands of dollars) and the side effects are horrible. I'm not so sure our girl could make it through the treatments. Just the bill alone from the vet is already upwards of $2600. I HATE thinking about money at a time like this, but it scares me so how fast this can all add up and we're never in the position to afford multiple thousands of dollars at once. 

I would never want to be in the position to have to decide what to do if she has a terminal cancer, but we're preparing for worst case scenario. Does anyone else have experience with lumps under the tongue with their Spoos?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

So sorry Annabelle has another problem on top of her other health issues. Sending good thoughts for her recovery.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I recently looked into squamous cell carcinomas when one of my cats gave me a scare (it turned out to be a bacterial infection, quickly cleared up with ABs). The prognosis very much depends upon where it is, and how deep it has gone - and of course it may not be cancer at all. I know nothing I say will stop you worrying, and if you are like me you need to think through what you would do in the worst case scenario, so all I can say is that I myself would not put a dog I loved through some of the procedures I saw described. Given Annabelle's other health problems, I would be looking at quality, rather than length, of life, and talking to my vet on that basis.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

What a hard time for Annabelle and you. Sending good vibes for the biopsy.


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Hugs to you and Annabelle! I am so sorry the both of you are going through so much. Poor sweet girl! My thoughts will be with the both of you.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*TheBigRoo*: I hope things turn out better than you fear they might. Whatever comes, please know you are the kind of guardian any poodle would be lucky to have. Fortunately, Annabelle is spared the fear and worry you are now enduring. I have no doubt she'd lift that burden from you if she could. That's what bff's do for one another. I'll be watching for your update. Meanwhile, I'm hoping for the best and wishing you strength.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor baby! She and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Good luck! I don't know much about squamous cell in dogs, but I have a human friend who has had several of these removed from her face, and no one ever mentioned radiation to her.

However, after one procedure, her dermatologist had each bit of tissue biopsied, as usual. One turned out to be a non-pigmented melanoma (taking everyone by surprise), and a very aggressive one. It has been a daily struggle since then, with radiation and multiple surgeries.

Anyway, I guess that's my way of saying that my gut reaction is that the lesion under Annabelle's tongue may not be the end of the world. Your vet may end up recommending "watchful waiting" instead, and you can focus on keeping her happy, comfortable, and away from peach pits and sponges!

Again, good luck!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hopefully everything will work out with Annabelle's diagnosis. You will know in your heart what the right decision will be if it is cancer and we are all behind you. 
Sending hugs and prayers to you.
Sylvia & the Girls :hug:


----------



## TheBigRoo (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks to all of you so far for the kind words and thoughts. We're definitely sweating this one out.

We brought her home today about an hour ago. We're having one heck of a time trying to administer her meds. She doesn't want them in pill pockets, she won't open her mouth, she fights every inch of the way. Plus, the vet had her on IVs and on a totally different medicine schedule than we had her on, so...definitely not fun for either us or our poor girl. I wish they could figure out a way to give medicines in liquid or powder form like they do to children. Expecting a dog who's had a biopsy done on the bottom of her tongue to be in love with opening her mouth for a bunch of pills is kind of ridiculous. It seems like pouring salt on an open wound.

Annabelle didn't squeal when we put the medication in her mouth, but boy did she fight.

They have her on Batril, pain meds, and her usual Florinef for Addisons Disease.

Still waiting for the results of the biopsy. We should know by Wednesday. If not for the holiday, we would have known sooner. I will keep you all posted. Poor girl won't even be 7 until Jan 30th. Thanks again for the kind thoughts. They help!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad she's home and I hope you come upon a workable way to administer the meds. My mpoo would swallow a brick if it were wrapped in liverwurst. I don't know if Annabelle would be so easily swayed. But I can commiserate with the difficulty of trying to pill a dog or cat who wants no part of it, let alone one that's just had a mouth biospy. Fingers crossed for Wednesday to bring good news. Then I hope you throw her a giant birthday bash on the 30th! Hang in there, and thanks for the update.:clover:


----------



## TheBigRoo (Dec 3, 2011)

@Chagall's Mom, thanks so much. I can tell how genuinely you feel for other members of the forum and I so appreciate your comments as I do everyone's around here. 

Annabelle still will not take ANY medication whatsoever. She won't let anyone even close to her mouth. We tried to give her the pain medication from earlier and she just started fizzing at the mouth and a little blood started coming out of her mouth as well. I think she's just in pain. I so hate seeing her like this and we feel so helpless that nothing we try will help. I think also at a certain point, you get to the feeling that maybe we should just back off and do nothing until she's more willing to eat and drink something. It would be easier to put this medication in her food of course, but she won't eat or drink a thing.

It also makes me so mad when the vet always informs us how well the dog is doing while she's actually there, eating and hooked up to IVs and being given everything she needs at once yet the second she comes home, she hides away in her kennel and refuses anything and everything. I just hate the fact that the vets make it SOUND so easy and great. It NEVER is and I knew that Annabelle would probably have this classic refusal action when she returned home. 

Certainly, it's not a huge deal if she doesn't eat or drink tonight, but with Annabelle, the longer she goes without anything...the more we worry. Obviously, her tummy must still hurt from the surgery on Friday, plus her mouth from the removal of the lump but they always make it seem like she's walking on airs when they're taking care of her but the second she comes home, it's like she wants to hide in a corner and die. This isn't the first time Annabelle has acted like this. She's had a huge fair share of time at the vet. The first time she crashed with her Addisons disease, she went into a dark corner and wouldn't move.

We care for this girl so much and it just kills us when we can't help her. I imagine she'll start eating and drinking tomorrow (oh god I hope so) but this is a very scary and frustrating situation.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Recently we had a cat that had to have surgery. He had to stay at the vet where my daughter worked for a few days. They told us how good he was and we brought him home. Got out the medications the first night. Now mind you I worked at a groom shop/kennel for years and she was a vet tech for seven years. We know how to handle animals. That cat FLEW across the room, spitting and hissing and foaming at the mouth! We were astonished! The next day back to the vet he went. I payed to board him so THEY could give him his meds. 

I just want you to know, I know what you are going through! They seem to do so well at the vet then they get home and it all goes to the devil!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*TheBigRoo*:I am not a crier, but your post makes me want to. I can feel, understand and empathize with this harrowing part of Annabelle's recovery, but can't help one whit other than to commiserate! 

I don't know why there aren't transderm-patches or injectibles or suppositories available to dispense the meds. It is frustrating, worrying and aggravating beyond belief. What is the alternative, to leave the poor girl hooked up to IV's at the vet's for a longer stay?? That's not at all good! You'd think pet pharma would develop better delivery systems for pet caregivers to use. Grrr!

You're clearly well-seasoned in caring for a poodle with Addison's and other health concerns, but the additional load and worry foist upon you now is_ heartbreaking. _Maybe tomorrow will be a bit better. Maybe someone on the forum has some ideas or experience to offer. It's maddening, though. Just maddening! Just like why liquid meds for kids and pets are made in colors like bright pink and day-glow orange that stain faces, fur, linens and furniture._ What's the deal with that?!_

Home care for a sick animal or person is hard, and it seems it's made unnecessarily harder at times. The vet's office putting on a smiley "game face" so does not help either, I get that! 

I hope you and Annabelle will be able to get some sleep tonight. I'll check back to see what tomorrow brings. Wish you a peaceful night.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> *TheBigRoo*:
> I don't know why there aren't transderm-patches or injectibles or suppositories available to dispense the meds. It is frustrating, worrying and aggravating beyond belief. What is the alternative, to leave the poor girl hooked up to IV's at the vet's for a longer stay?? That's not at all good! You'd think pet pharma would develop better delivery systems for pet caregivers to use. Grrr!


This is probably a silly question, but don't they? They obviously give pets in the vet hospital injectible meds, could they allow you to? Like Chagall's mom said, you're very experienced. I used to work for a breeder and she got all kinds of vet grade injectible meds for various issues (wish I'd asked her how she got them now), but I know too with my brother whose bullmastiffs needed meds that some vets can be flexible in this issue. With my dogs, when they need pills (my pittie was on prednisone but I've only ever given my poodles de-worming pills), I just pop them in the back of their mouth and give them a little canned cat food chaser, and it works every time. But with your girl, like you said, fighting her to get the pain meds down might do more harm than good, poor thing. Thinking of you!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

This doesn't work for all meds but with one of our dogs, we got a pill crusher from the drug store and would grind up the pill and mix them with something yummy. This dog did not like taking pills but would accept them when mix with food this way.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There are injectible pain killers for dogs - and I'd ask my vet to give her one ASAP, if they are not prepared to let you do it yourself. But given that many pet owners routinely inject their diabetic animals with insulin, there is no reason why they should not show you how to do it. Poor Annabelle and poor you - I hope you all feel better soon.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

fjm said:


> There are injectible pain killers for dogs - and I'd ask my vet to give her one ASAP, if they are not prepared to let you do it yourself. But given that many pet owners routinely inject their diabetic animals with insulin, there is no reason why they should not show you how to do it. Poor Annabelle and poor you - I hope you all feel better soon.


Exactly,* fjm*! For some reason, in 40 years of owning cats and dogs, I have never been prescribed pain or other essential medications in that form. It boggles my mind. Of course I know they exist, I guess my earlier ranting post didn't make that evident, *Indiana*. But REALLY, I so hope Annabelle can be cared for using more modern and humane medicine administration. First thought I woke up with today is how that poor girl is doing. I hope we hear something more encouraging today.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry to be like a dog-with-a-bone about this, but it's bugging me! By coincidence, an article from Dr. Karen Becker's on-line newsletter, written by *Ron Hines, DVM PHD* entitled, *"Pain Control in Dogs and Cats"* arrived in my inbox this morning. I was wondering if it's an issue of cost or fear of improperly administering pain meds by injection or patch that makes it so vets don't readily prescribe these methods for home use. I don't know the nature of the pain meds Annabelle is on, but the article caught my eye. Here's an excerpt from it. (bf is mine) I promise to put the matter to rest now. I just hope Annabelle is resting comfortably.

Controlled Medications (Narcotics)
Opiates or Opioids are the most powerful pain-relieving compounds available for pets. They all mimic natural brain chemicals that limit the perception of pain. However, they are highly addictive and should be reserved for pain that will not respond to other medications. . Also, with time, doses have to be increased to obtain comparable pain relief. Side effects can include bizarre behavior similar to the euphoria (joyous feeling) seen in humans taking these meds, depression of breathing, physical dependence, slowed heart rate constipation and itching.

Opiate narcotics may also cause contraction of the pupils of the eyes, sedation and unusual taste in foods. In humans, they are generally given to alleviate the pain of terminal cancer or painful nerve conditions. In pets, they are given to lessen post-surgical pain, and the pain of trauma, or to combat the pain of arthritis and cancer when all other medications fail.(In dogs in late hip dysplasia, corticosteroids are more likely to be given )

*Injectable and oral forms of opiates are rarely dispensed for pets in the United States.* In the US, the Drug Enforcement Agency (DEA) frowns on any long-term use of opioids, fearing they might be diverted to illegal human use. The DEA lists all the strong opiates as CII (Class-2 narcotics). Most veterinarians fear prosecution by the DEA and use them as briefly in pets as possible. Because cats are deficient in glutathione liver enzyme, the half-life of some opioids in cats may be prolonged and doses must be considerably smaller.

Fentanyl Patches (Duragesic Janssen Pharma)
Veterinarians use this narcotic to alleviate post-surgical pain in pets (ref) and to treat the pain of terminal cancer. It is about 100 times stronger than morphine.

Only a few veterinarians dispense it for severe arthritis when NSAIDs fail. Most would rather gain a few more months of pain-free life for your pet by giving it corticosteroids. However, fentanyl has advantages in many dogs and cats over corticosteroids in relieving end-stage pain.

Fentanyl is not a drug to be used in your pet lightly. It is not, and never will be , a first line treatment for arthritis. But it can be a last ditch treatment for your pet to gain precious pain-free time.

*After a fentanyl patch is applied to your pet’s skin, its intense analgesic (pain-canceling) power can block pain for up to three days.*

There is a price to pay for that. Fentanyl is an opioid narcotic. All opioid narcotics can cause mood changes, sedation or restlessness in pets and humans. They are also powerful depressors of respiration and the nervous system, so your pet can pass away from respiratory failure (not breathing adequately) or circulatory collapse if the dose is too high or your pet is already too debilitated and weak. There is an antidote for these effects – Naloxone (Narcan). So pets placed on fentanyl should be hospitalized under close watch for the first 48 hours after beginning the patch or the dose should begin very low and only be increased very gradually over a period of weeks.

All control narcotics can cause mood change (dysphoria), whining and restlessness or depression and these are the side effects that bother pet owners most. Sometimes these problems lessen over time as the pet becomes used to the medication.

Dogs that are running fevers can absorb the drug too quickly from the patch and any form of external heat (such as a heating pad) – can release it suddenly. Other drugs your pet may be taking can also influence how fentanyl affects your dog. (Cushing’s and cognitive dysfunction medications, mood-altering drugs, tranquilizers, sedatives etc.)

Dogs are resistant to the effects of all opioids. So typical human doses have no bearing on what an effective dose will be in your pet.

Being a federally controlled substance, there is a lot of paperwork involved for your veterinarian and you will have to deliver and pick up the fentanyl prescription in person at your pharmacy.

*Patches may cause irritation to the skin where they are applied*.* That problem tends to get worse with time, but it can be managed with soothing ointments. The patch is very dangerous if your pet swallows it.*.... There is a great deal of variation between pets in the amount of medication they will absorb so always begin by giving your pet less than you think it will need. (ref)

Fentanyl patches are not FDA-licensed for use in pets.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, me too, hope she is feeling a little bit better today


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Gee....injectables should be easier to get. I was getting injectable pain meds and antibotics for my horse 18 yrs ago! My vet showed me how to do it safely and gave me what I needed. But he was the provincial government vet at the time. I think here, its up to the vets discretion. They have to worry about abuse too but it could be a control issue. For ex: in reefkeeping (marine corals and fish) our corals can be attacked by "red bugs" we call them. Its similar to fleas on cats and dogs but it kills the coral. Mind you these corals are VERY expensive. We have a very hard time getting the intercepter medication from the vets. They dont know anything about reefkeeping and since its not for a dog..... Some had to go to a friend with a dog and mislead the vet. Sad. Its slowly changing with persistance and education. 
Maybe if you were persistant with the vet and show him you can do it, he will give you injectables? Hope your girl feels better soon.


----------



## TheBigRoo (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi All Concerned Friends,
Annabelle is on her fifty mile trip back to the vet. We had a bad night. She would not drink or eat and of more concern we could not get her meds into her. I called our Vet this morning and as I anticipated, he said to bring her back because with a chronic condition like Addisons, as well as two surgical procedures, meds are essential. For the next several days she will be cared for at the clinic. I wish they had anticipated the potential for this so soon after surgery. I am sure her tongue is very painful from the biopsy and she has a seven inch incision on her belly. She deserves the TLC. The news on the biopsy comes on Wednesday. Say a little prayer for us.
A HAPPY AND HEALTHY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE and hugs and kisses to your beloved Poodles and other pets.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Be well, sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

TheBigRoo said:


> Hi All Concerned Friends,
> Annabelle is on her fifty mile trip back to the vet. We had a bad night. She would not drink or eat and of more concern we could not get her meds into her. I called our Vet this morning and as I anticipated, he said to bring her back because with a chronic condition like Addisons, as well as two surgical procedures, meds are essential. For the next several days she will be cared for at the clinic. I wish they had anticipated the potential for this so soon after surgery. I am sure her tongue is very painful from the biopsy and she has a seven inch incision on her belly. She deserves the TLC. The news on the biopsy comes on Wednesday. Say a little prayer for us.
> A HAPPY AND HEALTHY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE and hugs and kisses to your beloved Poodles and other pets.


So good of you to let us know! Right you are, Annabelle deserves the most attentive medical care, pain relief and comfort she can get. I hope her stay at the vet's office won't be too long, and that Wednesday brings encouraging news. No matter where she's being cared for, she and you and on lots of minds. Wish you and yours the best in the New Year.


----------



## TheBigRoo (Dec 3, 2011)

Well,

I can honestly say that 2012 has been one of the worst years imaginable. I've never seen so much go so wrong so fast at so high a frequency and it's really ending with a horrible bang.

So our vet actually got the results of Annabelle's biopsy back today. Our worst fear has indeed been realized. She has squamous cell carcinoma. Unfortunately, this girl has been through so much and has never come out of it well that I don't think we can bear the thought of her having to go through radiation therapy and our vet actually agreed as it will probably do more harm than good and for a very small amount of extra time. So, it's inevitable that we're going to lose her. My heart is breaking. :crying:

The vet is going to keep our girl up there for another couple days to make sure she's eating and drinking on her own because it's been very hard for her since the surgery. When we bring her home, we're just going to love her as much as we can for as much time as we have with her until such time as she starts to suffer and we will then take her back up to say goodbye. The last thing we want to do is see this poor girl suffer. 

As if this news today wasn't enough, our water heater suddenly broke and started leaking too, so now we have absolutely no hot water, and on New Years Eve. Wow, Murphy's law is really present today. The world may not have ended on Dec 21st, but boy it's sure felt like the sky is falling this week. 

If only I could give Annabelle a pill to take away all her sickness and make her 8 weeks old again, I would do it in a second...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*TheBigRoo*: I am so terribly sorry for the devastating news. It is mind-bending, heart-sinking sad. Your plan to get Annabelle stable with the pain meds and keep her Addisons under control is sound. And your dedication to making certain she lives as best she can without undue suffering is the most noble, and the kindest. You may not have a magic pill or a magic wand, but you have the immense power of love to give Annabelle for the rest of her days with you. I only wish the illness would vanish and the days go on forever!

My heart goes out to you and your dear girl. I hope you can have her home with you before long. I know time with her is so precious now. It sounds as if it's always been, but now, now it's especially precious. You and Annabelle are in my thoughts.

(p.s. I think your hot water heater is crying tears of its own, not just leaking.)


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

So sorry for this heartbreaking news. Annebelle is lucky to have you.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So so sorry! Been there, it is so so hard! Enjoy every minute you have left and know she has and has had a wonderful life with you. Hang in there! Crying for you!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My heart aches for you. You have had a miserable year and I hope the new year will bring better tidings. For now, know that you have done what was needed for the love of your Annabelle and cherish the time you have with her....My thoughts & prayers are with you.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Im so sorry. I lost my Golden Retriever to cancer in his mouth 6 yrs ago. It was like losing my best friend. I feel so bad you have to go through this. Im tearing up as Im writing. Just love her and take lots of happy pics while you can.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry, for the pain you feel now, and for the sadness ahead. You and Annabelle are in my thoughts.


----------



## TheBigRoo (Dec 3, 2011)

Happy New Year to all of the kind people who have responded to our posts. Today we put our beautiful Annabelle to rest. She took a quick turn for the worst. She could not eat and her cancer was spread all over her tongue. We spent a precious 15 minutes with her. She was so happy to see us. I believe it was her way of saying how
much she loved us and that she would be with us always. Annie would have been 7 on January30th. A life far too short but we loved her enough for three lifetimes and she took that with her today. It was very peaceful and quick and it just looked like she was sleeping. We took a lock of her beautiful platinum hair and our wonderful vet
gave us a paw print. We will bring her ashes home next week but her spirit will fill the heavens. 

Rest in Peace, our beautiful silver girl.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

So sudden, I'm so sorry you didn't have more time together.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry. It must have been comforting to Annabelle that you were there for her. Now she is running around in heaven pain free.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My deepest sympathy for the love you've lost, but will always feel. Annabelle runs free now, above the clouds.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

This has all happened so fast. I am stunned as I am sure you are. My heart goes out to you. I know one of the most difficult decisions I ever made was letting my 
Aussie go. I am sure Annabelle did take great comfort in you being there and you need to take comfort in the knowledge that she is no longer suffering and you were always there for her and she was well loved. ((Hugs))


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

dbl post


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

I am SO sorry. Times like this are so sad but you can take comfort in that you gave her a wonderful happy life with your family. And, in return, she gave you her UNDYING love. You will always have that part of her. (hugs)


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Darling, I am so sorry for your loss. Sending lots of hugs and healing thoughts to you and your family.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

My deepest sympathies for your loss. Annabelle was a beautiful dog with a very loving family. Rest in Peace little Angel :angel:
Prayers and hugs from Sylvia & the Girls


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So sorry! Always so hard! Hang on to the happy memories. Let yourself cry. Know she is pain free.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry, she was so young and you should have had many pore happy years together. I hope you find some comfort knowing that Annabelle is free from pain and worry - run free, beautiful girl.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I am SO sorry to learn of your loss.

My favorite tribute to a beloved dog comes from Stanley Coren, a noted author on dog-related science.
Excerpt from "What Do Dogs Know?" by Stanley Coren

----------------------------------------------------------------

Excerpted from "What Do Dogs Know?":

Are there dogs in Heaven? For those who love dogs, it would be the worst form of a lie to call any place where dogs were banned "Paradise." Certainly no loving God would separate people from their canine friends for eternity.

Robert Louis Stevenson, author of novels such as _Treasure Island_, declared, "You think dogs will not be in heaven? I tell you, they will be there before any of us." George Eliot, the English writer of _Middlemarch_ and _Adam Bebe_, asked: "Shall we, because we walk on our hind feet, assume to ourselves only the privilege of imperishability? Shall we, who are even as they, though we wag our tongues and not our tails, demand a special Providence and a selfish salvation!"

Then there was Saint Patrick, the patron saint of Ireland. Tradition says that he promised Oissain, the son of the great hero Finn MacCumhail, that for helping him Christianize the land he could have his hounds in Heaven.

Martin Luther; Founder of the Protestant church, was once asked by a child whether her dog would be allowed in Heaven. He gently patted the dog's head and said, "Be comforted, little dog, thou too in the Resurrection shalt have a tail of gold."

I had a dream shortly after my old cairn terrier; Flint, died. In it Flint was lying beside the gates of Heaven, and an angel came out to ask him why he didn't come in. In the telepathic speech common to celestial beings, my dog answered, "Can't I just stay out here awhile? I'll be good and I won't even bark. You see, I’m waiting for someone that I miss very much. If I went in alone, it wouldn't be Heaven for me." I woke from that dream to to find tears on my face.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh *mvhplank, *as if I didn't have a big enough lump in my throat and tears in my eyes about dear Annabelle already! What treasures of comfort you shared. I printed a copy of your post to keep handy for the tough times that inevitably lay ahead for any dog lover.:crying:


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Oh *mvhplank, *as if I didn't have a big enough lump in my throat and tears in my eyes about dear Annabelle already! What treasures of comfort you shared. I printed a copy of your post to keep handy for the tough times that inevitably lay ahead for any dog lover.:crying:


I think it's a wonderful piece, even though I cry every time I read it. Like now ...


----------



## Fbkathleen (Jan 9, 2012)

I am so sad for you as I know how painful this is. I had recently put down Fred, my daughter's dog and it was hard. You definitely acted in Annabelle's interest and that is admirable. She had a wonderful life with you. I am sorry it was so short.


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers will be with you during this time of mourning. I am so glad that you were able to share precious moments together in the end. I am also glad that you had such a compassionate vet. Rest in Peace dear, sweet Annabelle.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I feel your pain but know that you did what was best for her and I know my Lila met her at the rainbow bridge and they are playing and having fun now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry for your loss! I had tears in my eyes when I read the news. Having to say goodbye to two of my dogs in the last two years I feel your pain!


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Annabelle.


----------

